
This toothbrush is engineered to last forever - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/12/01/the_goodwell_company_toothbrush_by_patrick_triato_is_engineered_to_last.html?wpsrc=fol_fb
======
baxter001
It's not really though is it? The heads still need replacing it just has a bit
of an industrial-looking-pseudo-ecological gimmick to it, this'd probably be
better titled "This company wants to lock you into it's toothbrush heads as a
service model for a year or two." quintessential S for Cs.

------
smt88
Never had a toothbrush that needed to be replaced, except for the heads. This
company hasn't solved a problem.

------
BananaShoes
"Lasts forever" in the "Trigger's Broom" sense of the words

